# My new collection hens & roosters



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 11, 2018)

I wish you like my pictures And my collection..


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 11, 2018)

those are some very fancy colors!  Good looking birds.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice birds!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 12, 2018)

@Alaskan 
@ViolinPlayer123 

Thank you so much


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2018)

Those roosters look so proud of themselves! I love the tail feathers in the first picture. Beautiful birds.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 12, 2018)

Very pretty birds. Do you raise them for eggs or for meat? Or both?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi @Baymule , 
Yes, they know the beauty of their bodies and their feathers, especially the rooster.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 13, 2018)

@babsbag 
Thank you 

This chicken is usually not raised for meat or eggs, just as a hobby for raising chickens. And some of them enter beauty competitions and levels.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 13, 2018)

In the US chickens are almost always raised for eggs and meat. Some are genetically bred to get big fast...the Cornish Cross for one...and they are butchered at about 8 weeks of age. Many chickens are dual purpose, eggs and meat. There are some breeds that don't lay well and are raised for show but for me I raise chickens that lay eggs almost every day.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello .. @babsbag 

Yes, but we do not have all the breeds to eat, we have breeds to eat Dutch and American and other types I do not know their names.
But this is the chicken that is at the exhibition only for production and decoration, because it is small in size and its eggs are small too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2018)

I use to breed most of these breeds!
I will have to go and try to retrieve some pictures!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 14, 2018)

hi @Southern by choice  how are you ..?  

The chicken is fun, but I hate its diseases, because it is a bit sensitive to diseases, I have a large number of chicken species of several breeds but I left them for a lot of diseases and a bit tired.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 14, 2018)

Everyone needs beautiful things to look at and to bring joy, those chickens certainly fill that job.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 14, 2018)

@babsbag 
Yes, your words are true. One needs it, but it is tired


----------



## babsbag (Jan 14, 2018)

I feel that way with my goats sometimes. I understand.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 14, 2018)

babsbag said:


> I feel that way with my goats sometimes. I understand.


Goats are a little easier and bear with you more than chickens in case of disease.


----------



## AngieNPeeps (Mar 18, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> View attachment 42210
> 
> View attachment 42211
> 
> ...



These look like Serama. They are so beautiful! I’m considering getting some to join my silkies.


----------

